# New Pic/new Wheels On My 200sx



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

The wheels are Dronell D-power ts-05s in hyper black.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks realyl good. What kind of rear bumper is that?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

stillen rear valance


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn your car looks just like my boys..

looks great :thumbup:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

http://photo.starblvd.net/~selrider99/1-4-4.jpg?i=1058081463


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sick, love the stillen kit.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

love the black on white combo


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice rims bro... what size are they?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice lightweight wheels :thumbup:


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

i like the wheels


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*wheels*

the wheels are 17 x 7. thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' good man.

*psst* you should come to our BBq on Saturday


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow those look like my rotas. looks really good


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Am really feelin the color combo. Good choice in wheel too.
The car is looking pretty damn good.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *stillen rear valance *


With the front lip? Is it poly? < the bumper that is > That looks really nice from the side shot. I agree with everyone on the color combo. Its looks really nice.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *The wheels are Dronell D-power ts-05s in hyper black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's wrong with you're rear balance or apron..it doesnt look straight


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

that shit is so nice...i love the rear and front lip.....


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

it was sagging a bit becuase i hadnt epoxied it on yet in that pic.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

thats the color of my car! looks real nice bro, i hope mine looks as sharp once i start with the exterior mods.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NismoB14.. i envy u so much now.

your ride is just wow !


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i'll have to post pics up with my new c/f hood. i'm super stoked on it. thanks for the compliments


----------

